# Voltará a nevar este ano em Lisboa?



## Ecotretas (29 Jan 2008 às 22:20)

Tenho referenciado sucessivamente que nos últimos dois anos nevou na região de Lisboa.
O que acham? Voltará a nevar este ano em Lisboa?
Ecotretas


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2008 às 22:25)

Ecotretas disse:


> Tenho referenciado sucessivamente que nos últimos dois anos nevou na região de Lisboa.
> O que acham? Voltará a nevar este ano em Lisboa?
> Ecotretas



Bem vindo ao forum Ecotretas  é uma pergunta pertinente essa  contamos com a tua participação.

Eu acho que poderá voltar a nevar em Lisboa  é tudo uma questão de organização por parte dos fenomenos atmosfericos e a não inturmissao do AA 

Se não nevar bom há mais para o ano e com maior probablidade de neve


----------



## ACalado (30 Jan 2008 às 00:44)

Ecotretas disse:


> Tenho referenciado sucessivamente que nos últimos dois anos nevou na região de Lisboa.
> O que acham? Voltará a nevar este ano em Lisboa?
> Ecotretas



boas bem vindo ao fórum  impossível não é. mas e muito pouco provável


----------



## squidward (30 Jan 2008 às 13:08)

Não sei, mas cá para mim este ano já não Neva. Vamos ver para o ano que vem


----------



## HotSpot (30 Jan 2008 às 16:53)

Estes 2 anos de neve deixaram o pessoal mal habituado.

Já pensara que o mais certo é em LX agora só nevar daqui a 30, 40 ou 50 anos...

Vamos ser realistas


----------



## mafr (30 Jan 2008 às 18:00)

*Voltará a nevar este ano em Lisboa*?

Si. Considerando que só há a possibilidade de nevar no inverno e que este tem 90 dias. Considerando ainda que nos últimos 50 anos nevou 2 ou 3 vezes, ou seja 2 ou 3 vezes em 4500 dias possíveis, eu diria que este ano nevará certamente em Lisboa com uma probabilidade de 0,06666%.


----------



## Nuno (30 Jan 2008 às 18:08)

mafr disse:


> *Voltará a nevar este ano em Lisboa*?
> 
> Si. Considerando que só há a possibilidade de nevar no inverno e que este tem 90 dias. Considerando ainda que nos últimos 50 anos nevou 2 ou 3 vezes, ou seja 2 ou 3 vezes em 4500 dias possíveis, eu diria que este ano nevará certamente em Lisboa com uma probabilidade de 0,06666%.



Com esta é que eu nao tava a espera. Se tudo fosse assim tao façil


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2008 às 19:15)

mafr disse:


> *Voltará a nevar este ano em Lisboa*?
> 
> Si. Considerando que só há a possibilidade de nevar no inverno e que este tem 90 dias. Considerando ainda que nos últimos 50 anos nevou 2 ou 3 vezes, ou seja 2 ou 3 vezes em 4500 dias possíveis, eu diria que este ano nevará certamente em Lisboa com uma probabilidade de 0,06666%.



Olha que não é assim tudo tão linear já nevou em certos países no Verão como a Argentina e Austrália...

Na Austrália eles até estavam a apagar incendios 

http://www.metsul.com/secoes/visualiza.php?cod_subsecao=32&cod_texto=453


----------



## Fil (30 Jan 2008 às 22:14)

Eu acho que precisamente por ter nevado em Lisboa nos dois últimos anos faz com que seja ainda mais improvável que neve este ano pela 3º vez consecutiva. Entre 1954 e 2006 tivemos invernos bem mais frios e rigurosos que os que têm sido norma nesta década e nem por isso nevou em Lisboa, e até cidades como Chaves, no interior norte a 300m, se têm visto à rasca para ver um mísero floco. O que aconteceu nos dois últimos anos pode muito bem não voltar a acontecer durante o nosso período de vida, é melhor não criar expectativas a cada inverno, isto claro a não ser que o nosso clima mude significativamente  

A ver se lhe sai a sorte ao Porto, já vai sendo hora...


----------



## ACalado (30 Jan 2008 às 22:18)

Fil disse:


> Eu acho que precisamente por ter nevado em Lisboa nos dois últimos anos faz com que seja ainda mais improvável que neve este ano pela 3º vez consecutiva. Entre 1954 e 2006 tivemos invernos bem mais frios e rigurosos que os que têm sido norma nesta década e nem por isso nevou em Lisboa, e até cidades como Chaves, no interior norte a 300m, se têm visto à rasca para ver um mísero floco. O que aconteceu nos dois últimos anos pode muito bem não voltar a acontecer durante o nosso período de vida, é melhor não criar expectativas a cada inverno, isto claro a não ser que o nosso clima mude significativamente
> 
> A ver se lhe sai a sorte ao Porto, já vai sendo hora...



ora ai esta bem dito  nem ao Porto vai sair, nem para aki, pessoalmente acho que o inverno esta feito neve só nos locais do costume ( agora não me caiam todos em cima  )


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2008 às 22:21)

Fil disse:


> Eu acho O que aconteceu nos dois últimos anos pode muito bem não voltar a acontecer durante o nosso período de vida, é melhor não criar expectativas a cada inverno, isto claro a não ser que o nosso clima mude significativamente



Pois é mas as mudanças estão ser mais significativas no Verão e sim depois no Inverno


----------

